
To Minify or Not To Minify - mcav
http://visitmix.com/Opinions/To-Minify-or-Not-To-Minify
======
yannis
Although the authors makes some good points on some of the advantages of not
minifying code, it is always a best practice to do so. The errors that are
common during minification of JavaScript mostly relate to ... yes you guessed
it, is automatic insertion of missing semi-colons by the JavaScript
interpreter. Hurt your feelings and jslint your code before you push it into
production, compressing code after this step is normally less error prone.

